# I need help| (Gospel Musicians)



## Nusoundmusic (Dec 30, 2019)

I just purchase the software midicoulious from Gospel Musicians . I have everything hooked up correctly . I don’t see the keys displaying on the keyboard . Can someone help .


I have an HP computer Windows 10 - Keyboard - YamahaMX 61 and Pre SonusAudio Box


----------



## d.healey (Dec 30, 2019)

Have you tried contacting the company you bought it from? Did they provide a user guide?


----------



## Nusoundmusic (Dec 30, 2019)

Yes I have but they don’t give advice for that particular product which is crazy . I have tried downloading drivers as well . Thanks for replying ..


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 30, 2019)

Just that we understand your problem: when you press a key on the Yamaha it does not show in the software?


----------



## Nusoundmusic (Dec 30, 2019)

Correct it doesn’t show in the software . However when I press the keys on the computer keyboard it works but no sound ..


----------



## Nusoundmusic (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks for replying


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 30, 2019)

Does the software have a preferences menu?
Does you keyboard show up there, so that you can select it?


----------



## Nusoundmusic (Dec 30, 2019)

Yes it does . I see the computer show up but no sound .


----------



## Nusoundmusic (Dec 30, 2019)

Or no display when I touch my keyboard


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 30, 2019)

Do you have to load a sound (like a piano) in that software first?
Sorry difficult to help you when I don't know this specific software.


----------



## Nusoundmusic (Dec 30, 2019)

No everything is there . I have the option to select a virtual instrument ...


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm having issues with gospel Musicians as well. I bought the SY99 Library and can't get the thing authorized through ILOK because there's no Authorization number from Gospel Musicians. I was working through the issue via email with them and then they stopped (I assume for the night). This is simple stuff. Not a good feeling about this so far.


----------



## Nusoundmusic (Dec 30, 2019)

So you emailed them directly


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 30, 2019)

Nusoundmusic said:


> So you emailed them directly



I did. Just an update. They did get back to me and solved the problem! Happy now.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Nusoundmusic (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks I will email them on tomorrow . Thanks for relying


----------

